# Brennschutz



## Danizio (19. April 2004)

Servus,
Ich habe mit meinen Leute jetzt in den letzten Wochen einAlbum fertiggestellt.
Nur leider machen die ersten schon Bemerkungen das sie das Album nur einmal kaufen wollen dann weiter brennen.Um das gleich auszuschließen wollten wir ein Brennschutz einbauen.Nur leider wissen wir nicht wo man sowas herbekommt.
Wär nett wenn irgendjemand so schnell wie möglich antworten könnte weil damit eigentlich schon fertig werden wollten.       
Thanks Danizio


----------



## BeaTBoxX (20. April 2004)

Hö du machst ne Privatpressung?


----------



## Danizio (20. April 2004)

Irgendwie schon ja.
Aber nich nur ich und es sind auch nicht Tausende von Leute die das Album haben wollen.
Denke ma um die 50 bis jetzt.


----------



## Julien (22. April 2004)

Guck mal hier
und da unter Software.

Greez Jul

P.S. Bin mir aber nicht sicher das diese Programme
es auch wirklich bringen. Obwohl mir das auf spielegeier.de am verünftigsten
erscheint.


----------



## Alex Duschek (23. April 2004)

Vielleicht hilft dir auch das


----------

